# Bicycle Trailer ?



## ezdoesit (Sep 7, 2008)

Hi everyone,
I have a question for anyone who uses a trailer for either around town chores or for long distance touring.
I have a 2008 Fuji touring bike and my thoughts are about buying a Burley Nomad Trailer for around town and for touring instead of front and rear racks with four Pannier's.
So my question is this have any of you ever had any problems with your bike pulling a trailer with lets say about 35 or 40 pounds of gear/groceries ?
I guess what I mean is any problems mechanical with the bike ?  
Right now REI is having a great 20%  off sale and I can save app. $70.00 dollars off the Burley.

Thank you for your time.:thumbsup:


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

We love our BOB for all around towing. Mostly we use it for shopping but we have toured with it too. We have loaded it pretty full; weight just makes you go slower.

Notice I talk only about the BOB. There is a good reason for that.....

I have used Burley trailers but the 2 wheel design although making them much more stable for grocery shopping also makes them less maneuverable and much slower for touring. Unless you plan to haul kids (and you wouldn't use the Nomad for that) get the BOB.

YMMV


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

Would a Bob trailer be good for an old guy in Florida to use when he's picking up aluminum cans on the side of the road to supplement his medicare? Just wondering.


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

Hmmm... The vision that came to my mind was a lacrosse stick to pick 'em up, and pitch 'em into the BOB trailer. You wouldn't even have to stop!


----------



## crossracer (Jun 21, 2004)

Another vote for the bob, it works great. Ihave the one with the suspension and love it. 

Bill


----------



## wobblyRider (May 10, 2009)

I've got a bob too. Use it for camping and shopping trips around town.


----------



## dustyrider (Aug 10, 2007)

If you do decide to get the Burley don't buy a new one. 
I paid less than the total savings (20%) your looking at from REI. 

Kids get bigger and trailers take up garage space! 
Craigslist is your friends.


----------



## Spudzie (Apr 17, 2007)

My next trailer will be a B O B


----------



## My Own Private Idaho (Aug 14, 2007)

I love my BOB. I use it for overnight camping trips, around town, and everything else. My current commuter has racks and panniers, but I used the BOB for that for years. I still do sometimes. Its so nice to have that I bought an extra one for my son.


----------



## hepcatbent (Aug 19, 2009)

I've never had a Bob, but I have a Nomad that i've had for a couple of years... and I love it. It'll be going with me on RAGBRAI this year. I like it because it's incredibly stable and carries the load without complaint. You don't have to balance the load, just move it. They're really versatile. I'm one of those folks who isn't so big on speed while touring anyway, but the Burley doesn't slow me down at all. It has a side benefit of being really visible. I still get "buzzed" by traffic on the country roads here on the bike alone, even with panniers, but I get treated like another car when towing the Burley. It's pretty amazing.

The Burley Nomad is a great trailer. Different strokes... and all that.


----------



## matanza (Jun 9, 2004)

hepcatbent said:


> I've never had a Bob, but I have a Nomad that i've had for a couple of years... and I love it. It'll be going with me on RAGBRAI this year. I like it because it's incredibly stable and carries the load without complaint. You don't have to balance the load, just move it. They're really versatile. I'm one of those folks who isn't so big on speed while touring anyway, but the Burley doesn't slow me down at all. It has a side benefit of being really visible. I still get "buzzed" by traffic on the country roads here on the bike alone, even with panniers, but I get treated like another car when towing the Burley. It's pretty amazing.
> 
> The Burley Nomad is a great trailer. Different strokes... and all that.


That's a nice looking trailer.


----------

